# Neuer Rechner - Hardware-Kompatibilität



## bad_beginner (12. September 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin seit einigen Tagen am überlegen ob ich mir einmal wieder einen neuen Rechner leisten soll! Da ich aber in letzter Zeit nahezu gar nichts mit Hardware am Hut habe, wollte ich fragen ob mal jemand einen Blick auf meine derzeitig geplante Konfiguration werfen kann! Wichtig wäre mir vor allem zu wissen ob Motherboard, Prozessor, RAM und Grafikkarte kompatibel sind. Ich bin um jeden Vorschlag dankbar!

Gehäuse:	Silentmaxx ST-11 Big Schwarz
Motherboard:	Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi, P965
Prozessor:	Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Arbeitsspeicher:	DDR2-800 2048MB Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400
Graka:	512MB HIS Excalibur Radeon X1900 XT
Festplatte:	400GB Samsung SpinPoint T133 HD401LJ
Netzteil:	LC Power 120mm 550W Passiv-PFC
Optische Laufwerke:	LG GSA-4167B hellgrau bulk IDE



Sollte jemand bemerken dass ich etwas wichtiges vergessen habe, weist mich bitte darauf hin!

MfG


----------



## AndreG (12. September 2006)

Also beim Gehäuse wirst du wohl kaum Probs bekommen. 

Jedoch glaub ich kaum das jemand genau die gleiche Config hat. Von daher rate ich eher mal die die Listen der Hersteller zu schaun.

Mfg Andre


----------



## bad_beginner (12. September 2006)

Warum sollte jemand diese Config haben? Ich will mir die Teile ja einzeln liefern lassen  Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------

